
Microsoft Slams Google Privacy Changes With "Putting People First" Ad Campaign - Slimy
http://marketingland.com/microsoft-slams-google-privacy-search-changes-with-putting-people-first-ad-campaign-4887
======
raganwald
The text of Microsoft’s ad:

"Google is in the process of making some unpopular changes to some of their
most popular products. Those changes, cloaked in language like “transparency,”
“simplicity” and “consistency,” are really about one thing: making it easier
for Google to connect the dots between everything you search, send, say or
stream while using one of their services.

"But, the way they’re doing it is making it harder for you to maintain control
of your personal information. Why are they so interested in doing this that
they would risk this kind of backlash? One logical reason: Every data point
they collect and connect to you increases how valuable you are to an
advertiser.

"To be clear, there’s nothing inherently wrong with wanting to improve the
quality of an advertising product. But, that effort needs to be balanced with
continuing to meet the needs and interests of users. Every business finds its
own balance and attracts users who share those priorities. Google’s new
changes have upset that balance, with users’ priorities being de-prioritized.
That’s why people are concerned and looking for alternatives.

"If these changes rub you the wrong way, please consider using our portfolio
of award-winning products and services…."

~~~
VikingCoder
Let's see... Fear, Uncertainty, Doubt.

Yup, all right there.

~~~
raganwald
Yes, but are they _wrong_?

UPDATE: I should make it clear that I didn’t post the text to say I agree with
it, but as a service for people like me who tend to read the comments first to
decide whether to read the post second :-)

~~~
raganwald
Mr. Raganwald, this is your friend Nickieben Bourbaki. They are mostly right
about Google but partially wrong (as explained in another response). They are
entirely wrong about it being a good idea about trying their products (also
explained in another response). But more interestingly, they are entirely
wrong about their business strategy here.

FUD was perfected by IBM _when they were the Goliath of computing_. When
you’re the consensus #1, you are the safe choice. Therefore, if you can make
something else appear unsafe, you are going to drive customers to your “safe
haven.”

In search and data collection, Is Microsoft a safe haven? No. In the eyes of
the marketplace, Google probably is, even if nerds and privacy wonks don’t
agree. FUD is something Google could probably get away with, but it is going
to backfire as a business tactic for Microsoft.

Although idealists like yourself would love it if users left both services for
alternatives like Duckduckgo, what will actually happen is that anyone who
reads the ads and becomes aware that these giant companies are collecting
personal data is going to decide to go with someone they trust. Right now,
that’s Google, not Microsoft. This is especially true in technical circles
where Microsoft has absolutely zero moral credibility.

Therefore, I suggest to you that yes, they may be _right_ about Google in some
respects, but this is the _wrong_ ad to run for Microsoft the business.

p.s. Next time, lock your screen before going for espresso :-)

~~~
joebadmo
One of my least favorite things about working where I work (for another two
days) is that I have to lock my screen all the time.

------
sek
On microsoft.com/dashboard you can organize all the personal data you have on
Microsoft. Shame on Google for making it more difficult.

~~~
sp332
That page doesn't exist.

~~~
pagekalisedown
I think this was the intended URL: <http://connect.microsoft.com/dashboard/>

Edit: My bad. I think the OP was being sarcastic, and this link is barely
relevant.

~~~
nickpresta
It doesn't show me any details and contains 3 tabs - "Feedback I'm Watching",
"Feedback I've Submitted" , "Feedback I've Participated On". All three tabs
are empty.

How is this helpful at all?

------
johnmmix
Microsoft don't exactly have a spotless track record for "putting people
first" over the interests of advertising:
[http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/08/ie8-waterdown-
privacy...](http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/08/ie8-waterdown-privacy/)

Maybe attitudes have genuinely changed at MS in the ~3 years since IE8 came
out?

------
1010011010
Microsoft fights dirty, as always.

------
yanw
Won’t be the first time Microsoft used propaganda against a competitor (this
manufactured brouhaha over the new privacy policy could be their doing for all
I know).

I'm not sure what they find so objectionable about the new privacy policy
seeing as Google isn't collecting additional data, isn't selling it and is not
removing the tools they already have in place to control it; and they've
significantly reduced the text involved and gave a notice more than a month in
advance.

I think this is the best take on this whole issue:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/01/31/on-the-
go...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/01/31/on-the-google-
privacy-policy-controversy-and-the-fantasy-of-opting-out/)

~~~
danilocampos
> this manufactured brouhaha over the new privacy policy could be their doing
> for all I know.

Let's see if I've got this...

The world's largest web search provider, also a leading email provider, while
also launching a social networking platform, makes sweeping changes to its
privacy policy that affect millions with no opt-out...

And it's plausible to you that _Microsoft_ is behind the arched eyebrows.
You'd rather posit a Ballmer conspiracy than the simplest explanation.

~~~
yanw
Opt-out for a privacy policy!? and for a policy which aims at reducing the
amount of policies!? read it and if you don't like it then don't use that
product, there is your "opt-out".

As for the changes in question, my point is that they do not warrant that sort
of reaction, and seeing as Microsoft is in the habit of hiring big DC PR firms
to blast competitors it's not unfeasible that it's them behind all this, the
difference is that this time it's public.

------
sfard
Microsoft continues the trend of being the "good guys" in the tech giant
world... oh how the world has changed.

~~~
spwmoni
It Really Makes You Think!!!

